
Ask HN: Any one using telegram for work? - saleeh
We are small team and we tried to use slack at work and it seems heavy for us. We started using Telegram groups and telegram bots. I&#x27;m curious to know anyone else using Telegram groups and bots at work?
======
askafriend
I trust Slack more than I trust Telegram as the entity responsible for my
corporate data and sensitive communications.

That alone would be the dealbreaker for me.

If I was at a tiny startup that was just getting off the ground, I might be
more open to using Telegram for the use-case you're describing.

But once you're dealing with a real business, several employees and several
paying customers with significant revenue implications, I'd switch to a known
and trusted entity that has enterprise support (like Slack, Teams, Hangouts,
etc).

------
ziggystardust
yes,we're into stocks and financial technology. A lot of people trading stocks
or interested in investment strategies are on telegram. so my team
communicates on telegram since our clients are mostly there + it's very
easy/smooth to get a new client to telegram than slack + we can very easily
attach our tech notifications to telegram bots!

------
tlack
I try to use Telegram groups first for most things, since a lot of my friends
and co-conspirators are on it.

But I've yet to find many good organizational bots. I have pondered writing
one that would keep track of #hashtags used in the group so that you could
find old posts more easily, for instance.

------
lovedaddy
Have a look at Matrix and Riot.im - slack has a ton of traction at our work,
but trying to get people onto that.

------
akoster
Old work team of 7-8 people used telegram and worked great! We didn't use any
bots though - just a group.

~~~
saleeh
We are now a 10 member team. Telegram is perfect for as at this stage. We use
bots for reports CI/CD logs. Support logs etc

